# Building a House On a Lot of Empty Land



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 19, 2021)

There is an empty lot of land for sale approximately one mile down the street from where I live, and I am exploring the possibility of purchase that lot and then having a house built on it. I still am planning to move into my grandmother's house, but I need to have a contingency plan, in the case that my parents do not have the patience to wait for me to move into my grandmother's house after she dies.

The only problem is that the lot is very expensive; when I last checked the price, it was nearly $200,000, and that is for the lot alone, not even accounting for the price of building a house on it. However, the lot has been on the market for many months, now, so I wonder if its inability to be sold may lead to the realtor being flexible with the price.

If I had a house built on that lot, it would be only the most minimal of changes for me, and I could have the house built to my exact specifications, which would be nice, but the major variable in this situation is where I would obtain the money to pay for the lot and a house on it, although that is my concern, so I shall not bother everyone else, here, with it.

What does everyone else say about this? How feasible an option is it to purchase that lot of land and build a house on it?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 20, 2021)

You may be right that the lot itself can be sold for slightly less that the posted amount, but I doubt it will be by any more than several thousand they’ll drop.

If what you say is true and you have the money available to purchase this lot and build a house _from scratch_, then more power to you, but be aware that your overall costs may near half a million USD.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 20, 2021)

I called the realtor, today, and learned that the price of the lot has decreased to only $137,000, which is great, but I still need to find money for building a house.


----------



## Worm Juice (Jan 22, 2021)

Can’t you get an already build house? How much mortgage can you get?


----------



## Jim (Jan 22, 2021)

It sounds like a lot more headache than it's worth, though that might be because of me having to deal with my side of things rather than having the client side


----------



## Schneider (Jan 23, 2021)

I am doing this at the moment and took a 10 year mortgage. Was quite lucky to have the loan granted considering the crippled economy. Could have bought the whole thing in cash but it would annihilate my cash flow.

Before pulling the trigger you probably should consider the economic aspect of it. If the land (and the house you subsequently built it on) becomes your asset how much value would it have in at least 5 to 10 years time? Would you consider the area a hot spot? Are there any developments or plans on going or in the near future that might prop up the price of your asset? You should at least, theoretically acquire more, depending on your general interest rate, than what you paid for when you liquidate this asset years into the future. If you got an equal amount you are already at a loss from the virtue of time alone.

Judging from the steep price drop the land seems to be pretty volatile. I wont buy the land if i were you, unless you know for certain the place will rise in value _AND_ gain stability in the near future. You probably dont need to bother with things like this if you have a fat personal capital, but to us mere mortals it is a necessity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 23, 2021)

usually will get high cost due to new pipeline to be built for you, gas line, sewer etc


----------



## wibisana (Jan 23, 2021)

except it is already developed but still sparsely populated


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2021)

Grats I guess?

How much you have saved up?


Im saving to buy a home to rent to people lol. Passive income yo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 23, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Grats I guess?
> 
> How much you have saved up?
> 
> ...


that is a good investment here usually around campus to rent to students
and land price around "new" campus/business center (mall, office building etc) usually will only go up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2021)

I don't think it's worth it tbh. I think if you have anything close to that money, invest in stocks. Or find a manager to invest for you.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 23, 2021)

I think it's a cool idea worth exploring. I don't know how much physically building a house costs but I think it is cheaper than land. For the house I own in London the land is worth significantly more than the building.

Mortgage is the way to go. Very low rates right now so it's a very cheap form of debt. I imagine that it would be more difficult for an unbuilt house because you don't have much collateral to secure the debt until it is finished.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 23, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Grats I guess?



 have not yet made a decision about whether or not I wish to purchase the lot, so we should not be celebrating prematurely.



RemChu said:


> How much you have saved up?



Not nearly as much as I wish that I had.



Worm Juice said:


> Can’t you get an already build house? How much mortgage can you get?



Actually, there is another house for sale a mile down the street from me in the opposite direction, and there is also a house for sale on a street that intersects with the street on which I live, so I shall call both of those realtors to ask what the price of those houses is, although, as I have said, before, I am planning to move into my grandmother's house, eventually, so I hope that my parents do not force me out before I can do that.


----------



## Jim (Jan 23, 2021)

I remember we had a client buy a whole ton of land for cheap, only to find out that the reason the land hasn't been developed was that the elevation was too low  .


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 23, 2021)

Jim said:


> I remember we had a client buy a whole ton of land for cheap, only to find out that the reason the land hasn't been developed was that the elevation was too low.



What does that mean? In what way was the elevation "too low," as you say?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What does that mean? In what way was the elevation "too low," as you say?


It wasn't high enough.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 23, 2021)

Mider T said:


> It wasn't high enough.



I fail to see how that is a problem, which is why I was asking for further information.


----------



## Jim (Jan 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What does that mean? In what way was the elevation "too low," as you say?


you have to consider the construction for varying water levels.  The low elevation made it extremely prone to flooding, which isn't impossible to build on, but that takes into account a bunch of things. Beach quality soil is the best for flood prone areas, but this was a swamp. He _could _bring in many tons sand and dump it in the area, which would both increase the elevation and give him good soil to build on, but that is insanely expensive for what he wanted (residential buildings), and it's doubtful the township would approve as it would change all of the flood calculations for areas outside his purchased land.

Even if he accounted for the 100 year storm water level (shorthand for saying the most powerful storm that on record that has a 1% chance of occurring in a given year), the township explicitly forbade construction on that land because of the elevation. There's a lot more legal hoops to jump through. You wouldn't have to worry about those legal hoops during construction though, as the architect and/or engineer you hire will deal with that for you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 23, 2021)

speaking of an architect and/or engineer doing legal stuff for you, we had a client that decided to save money by not hiring an architect and engineer to help him with construction. In the end, the township demanded that he consult an engineer to at least say his designs would hold up and that's where we came in and we said it was ok. I asked him if it was worth the money but he said he would have paid thousands and thousands of dollars to not have had to go through all of that, lol. He roughly paid us just $1000 to give our approval. (i forget the exact cost)


----------



## Schneider (Jan 24, 2021)

Jim said:


> I remember we had a client buy a whole ton of land for cheap, only to find out that the reason the land hasn't been developed was that the elevation was too low  .





Jim said:


> speaking of an architect and/or engineer doing legal stuff for you, we had a client that decided to save money by not hiring an architect and engineer to help him with construction. In the end, the township demanded that he consult an engineer to at least say his designs would hold up and that's where we came in and we said it was ok. I asked him if it was worth the money but he said he would have paid thousands and thousands of dollars to not have had to go through all of that, lol. He roughly paid us just $1000 to give our approval. (i forget the exact cost)


your clients dont seem too bright

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Jan 24, 2021)

@Jim could this guy be your customer by any chance?


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2021)

Schneider said:


> @Jim could this guy be your customer by any chance?


Lol, no, different state

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 24, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What does that mean? In what way was the elevation "too low," as you say?


prone to floodings, you will need to "fill" your base lot before build on it, which mean more cost

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 24, 2021)

My parents examined the lot and said that they feel that it is too small for the type of house that I wish to build (i.e., my future house must have two bathrooms and a two-car garage), so I shall disregard it and look elsewhere.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 24, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> my future house must have two bathrooms and a two-car garage),


make your hope lower, i mean small lot can be nice, tidy and great looking.
idk why you need 2 garage, just need one, and second car can be put in driveway wit canopy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2021)

wibisana said:


> make your hope lower, i mean small lot can be nice, tidy and great looking.
> idk why you need 2 garage, just need one, and second car can be put in driveway wit canopy.


Oh god, That little thing is so cute and stylish...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schneider (Jan 25, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My parents examined the lot and said that they feel that it is too small for the type of house that I wish to build (i.e., my future house must have two bathrooms and a two-car garage), so I shall disregard it and look elsewhere.


How small is too small? This is a 3 story house built on just a 8x19 m2 lot, garage for 2 (small and medium cars), with 3 bathrooms

I visited the actual display unit and it doesn't feel cramped at all. The stairs could be a burn for geriatric legs though, wheelchairs are out of the question.  You'd think cramming so much into such little space would seem suffocating but the smallest (120 m2 lot) and cheapest unit still felt decently spacious, it all ultimately depends on your architect and their design.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2021)

Schneider said:


> How small is too small? This is a 3 story house built on just a 8x19 m2 lot, garage for 2 (small and medium cars), with 3 bathrooms
> 
> I visited the actual display unit and it doesn't feel cramped at all. The stairs could be a burn for geriatric legs though, wheelchairs are out of the question.  You'd think cramming so much into such little space would seem suffocating but the smallest (120 m2 lot) and cheapest unit still felt decently spacious, it all ultimately depends on your architect and their design.


Why am I torturing myself? The elites that run American society have already deemed me unworthy of a clean and safe place to live @~@

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 25, 2021)

Would be a dream, just wouldn't be realistic/feasible for me. I reckon it's hard to find land in the UK and building regs etc. 

I only did one work meeting's worth of research on this however.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 25, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Why am I torturing myself? The elites that run American society have already deemed me unworthy of a clean and safe place to live @~@



Heres a 3d view of the house interior, If you dont mind the indonesian language and trippy recording.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Heres a 3d view of the house interior, If you dont mind the indonesian language and trippy recording.


Boo, I watched it expecting people tripping. What kind of "trippy" recording has no one tripping!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 25, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> my future house must have two bathrooms and a two-car garage


why


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 25, 2021)

Gin said:


> why



Probably because his brother’s house does.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 25, 2021)

Gin said:


> why





Vagrant Tom said:


> Probably because his brother’s house does.



That is actually not the reason, at all; I wish to have two bathrooms for redundancy; if someone is using one bathroom, and then, suddenly, someone else needs to use it, and cannot wait, it will be beneficial to have a second bathroom. I wish to have a two-car garage in the case that, if I am married, I will not argue with my partner about who shall put their car in the garage. Does that make sense?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 25, 2021)

How many people are going to live at your house? Worst case scenario and you might have to wait 20 mins to pee because someone is in the shower. How much money is the very occasional, mild inconvenience worth? And this only becomes an "issue" if you get a girl to move in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 27, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> How many people are going to live at your house? Worst case scenario and you might have to wait 20 mins to pee because someone is in the shower. How much money is the very occasional, mild inconvenience worth? And this only becomes an "issue" if you get a girl to move in.



I plan for the only permanent residents to be myself and any romantic partner whom I may have, but I would have no objection to having guests over, on occasion, so I shall need to provide them with the best of accommodations.

I have lived in a house with multiple bathrooms since I was 12 years old (and I currently am 33), so there is no way that I can sacrifice that luxury, after having had it, for so long.

Also, why would having a romantic partner live with me be any different from a having a guest over, in that particular regard?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 27, 2021)

By requiring a second bathroom you reduce the number of houses you can pick from (or plots of land). The benefit of an extra bathroom very limited. Is the extremely mild inconvenience really worth reducing the options available and bumping up the price?


----------



## Schneider (Jan 28, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> How many people are going to live at your house? Worst case scenario and you might have to wait 20 mins to pee because someone is in the shower. How much money is the very occasional, mild inconvenience worth? And this only becomes an "issue" if you get a girl to move in.


you don't know the divine tribulation that is waiting 20 minutes before an explosive diarrhea until you're waiting 20 minutes before an explosive diarrhea

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 28, 2021)

Schneider said:


> you don't know the divine tribulation that is waiting 20 minutes before an explosive diarrhea until you're waiting 20 minutes before an explosive diarrhea



That's why we have kitchen sinks

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 28, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> By requiring a second bathroom you reduce the number of houses you can pick from (or plots of land). The benefit of an extra bathroom very limited. Is the extremely mild inconvenience really worth reducing the options available and bumping up the price?



My grandmother's house has two bathrooms and a two-car garage, which is one of the reasons for which I wish to move into it.



Vagrant Tom said:


> That's why we have kitchen sinks



I would urinate into a sink, if I had no other choice, but I would never defecate into one.


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I would urinate into a sink, if I had no other choice, but I would never defecate into one.


how big of a yard would you have?  
j/k


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 30, 2021)

Jim said:


> how big of a yard would you have?



My current house has a yard of 1.3 acres, which I feel is too large, so I hope for my next house to have less land than that.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 31, 2021)

2 bathrooms is not a lot if you have 2 floor,
of even 2 bathroom is standard in main floor, one near master bedroom, one outside for guest/kids


----------



## wibisana (Jan 31, 2021)

but if you live in very expensive place like NY, HK, maybe you should have 1 Bathroom


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 31, 2021)

wibisana said:


> 2 bathrooms is not a lot if you have 2 floor,
> of even 2 bathroom is standard in main floor, one near master bedroom, one outside for guest/kids



I feel that one bathroom per floor, in a house with multiple floors, makes perfect sense; for a house with only one floor (not counting the basement and attic), it still is good to have two bathrooms, for the reasons that I have already stated.



wibisana said:


> but if you live in very expensive place like NY, HK, maybe you should have 1 Bathroom



I do not live in either New York or Hong Kong, if those are the places to which you are referring.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not live in either New York or Hong Kong, if those are the places to which you are referring.


Where else would he be talking about with those abbreviations?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Feb 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I feel that one bathroom per floor, in a house with multiple floors, makes perfect sense; for a house with only one floor (not counting the basement and attic), it still is good to have two bathrooms, for the reasons that I have already stated.


in indonesia it is pretty common, as i said, one for /connected to master bedroom which is private,
one usually near kitchen/livingroom/tv room. for guests. but again if land price is high, you have to do with what you have. being idealist cost more


----------



## dergeist (Feb 1, 2021)

Which state you in @DemonDragonJ ?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 1, 2021)

wibisana said:


> in indonesia it is pretty common, as i said, one for /connected to master bedroom which is private,
> one usually near kitchen/livingroom/tv room. for guests. but again if land price is high, you have to do with what you have. being idealist cost more



In both my current house and my grandmother's house, the master bedroom has an adjacent bathroom, in addition to the main bathroom, and my current house has a bathroom in the basement, which is fully furnished. My brother's house also has three bathrooms, so there is no possible way that I would settle for a house with one bathroom.



dergeist said:


> Which state you in @DemonDragonJ ?



I live in Massachusetts, but I would prefer to not be any more specific than that.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 20, 2021)

@DemonDragonJ fancy a container house? Could be a cost-friendly alternative.




I am actually considering one as a living space on me fish farm. Maybe some expert engineers here can elaborate on whether this being a good cost efficient option or not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gunners (Feb 20, 2021)

Jim said:


> you have to consider the construction for varying water levels.  The low elevation made it extremely prone to flooding, which isn't impossible to build on, but that takes into account a bunch of things. Beach quality soil is the best for flood prone areas, but this was a swamp. He _could _bring in many tons sand and dump it in the area, which would both increase the elevation and give him good soil to build on, but that is insanely expensive for what he wanted (residential buildings), and it's doubtful the township would approve as it would change all of the flood calculations for areas outside his purchased land.
> 
> Even if he accounted for the 100 year storm water level (shorthand for saying the most powerful storm that on record that has a 1% chance of occurring in a given year), the township explicitly forbade construction on that land because of the elevation. There's a lot more legal hoops to jump through. You wouldn't have to worry about those legal hoops during construction though, as the architect and/or engineer you hire will deal with that for you.



What sort of idiot purchases land without carrying out searches first?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2021)

I contacted one of the companies that constructs houses from 3D-pritned materials, so I shall be expecting them to return my message, soon.



Schneider said:


> @DemonDragonJ fancy a container house? Could be a cost-friendly alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those houses have far too much glass, and, thus, insufficient privacy, for my liking.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 23, 2021)

Schneider said:


> @DemonDragonJ fancy a container house? Could be a cost-friendly alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd live in one of them.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I contacted one of the companies that constructs houses from 3D-pritned materials, so I shall be expecting them to return my message, soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Those houses have far too much glass, and, thus, insufficient privacy, for my liking.


You can put curtains up i'm sure.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 23, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> You can put curtains up i'm sure.



Yes, but the glass can be shattered, which is a vulnerability, and I am seeking a house with as few vulnerabilities, as possible.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, but the glass can be shattered, which is a vulnerability, and I am seeking a house with as few vulnerabilities, as possible.


Oh so you want to live in an old bank vault?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 23, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Oh so you want to live in an old bank vault?



I did not say that; I like having some windows, but not too many, and only two doors, a front door and rear door, will be necessary.


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I did not say that; I like having some windows, but not too many, and only two doors, a front door and rear door, will be necessary.


Prevent escape.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 23, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Prevent escape.



No, that is to prevent outsiders from breaking in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2021)

get some good quality glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, that is to prevent outsiders from breaking in.


People that want to rob are going to rob.  It's less likely if you have a house full of windows though since they can't really hide.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 24, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, but the glass can be shattered, which is a vulnerability, and I am seeking a house with as few vulnerabilities, as possible.


I think the glass will be pretty tough tbh, brick and mortar houses get broken into all the time but to each their own.

If Zombie proof is what you need, go for it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (Feb 24, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is actually not the reason, at all; I wish to have two bathrooms for redundancy; if someone is using one bathroom, and then, suddenly, someone else needs to use it, and cannot wait, it will be beneficial to have a second bathroom.





DemonDragonJ said:


> My brother's house also has three bathrooms, so there is no possible way that I would settle for a house with one bathroom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 24, 2021)

Island said:


>



Why are you making that face?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Island (Feb 24, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you making that face?


You denied wanting two bathrooms because of your brother and then like three posts later said that you couldn't possibly settle for a house with less than three bathrooms because of your brother.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2021)

By the way, what do you know about this land so far? Like for one, why is this lot empty? That can be a red flag right there that nobody wants to tell you in order to get it sold.


----------



## Gin (Feb 24, 2021)

4 bathrooms or bust tbh

is merely equaling your brother going to cut it?

you should get 5 bathrooms so you totally humiliate him

he'll never remodel again after that L

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 25, 2021)

Island said:


> You denied wanting two bathrooms because of your brother and then like three posts later said that you couldn't possibly settle for a house with less than three bathrooms because of your brother.



I think that three bathrooms is overkill; two should be more than sufficient, because it is highly unlikely that more than two people shall need to sue a bathroom simultaneously.



Jim said:


> By the way, what do you know about this land so far? Like for one, why is this lot empty? That can be a red flag right there that nobody wants to tell you in order to get it sold.



Yes, I have considered that, but there are no other empty lots near where I live, so I cannot afford to be selective, in this situation.



Gin said:


> 4 bathrooms or bust tbh
> 
> is merely equaling your brother going to cut it?
> 
> ...



I take comfort in the fact that I am more intelligent than he is, I almost never gain any weight, whereas he needs to be very careful about what he eats, he has a higher risk of going bald than do I, and I could most likely defeat him in a fight (not that he and I would ever fight, of course).

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I have considered that, but there are no other empty lots near where I live, so I cannot afford to be selective, in this situation.


If the city doesn't allow you to build anything on that empty lot though, what would be the point?


----------



## Schneider (Feb 26, 2021)

Jim said:


> By the way, what do you know about this land so far? Like for one, why is this lot empty? That can be a red flag right there that nobody wants to tell you in order to get it sold.


I just remembered there's a big but dirt cheap abandoned house inside an elite housing complex around where i live. The stark contrast in price is because supposedly there's a portal to the underworld in the basement.

@DemonDragonJ would you buy (and subsequently build) a house on a cheap strategic piece of land, after finding out it is a mass burial site of serial killer victims?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2021)

Schneider said:


> I just remembered there's a big but dirt cheap abandoned house inside an elite housing complex around where i live. The stark contrast in price is because supposedly there's a portal to the underworld in the basement.


Take it!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you making that face?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2021)

Jim said:


> If the city doesn't allow you to build anything on that empty lot though, what would be the point?



I am not concerned about that, because the realtor would not be selling the lot if no one was allowed to build on it.



Schneider said:


> @DemonDragonJ would you buy (and subsequently build) a house on a cheap strategic piece of land, after finding out it is a mass burial site of serial killer victims?



I definitely would not do that, because I have seen too many horror movies, and, even if I had not, I believe that the dead should be respected, and not disturbed in their rest. Why are you asking that question?


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not concerned about that, because the realtor would not be selling the lot if no one was allowed to build on it.


Who told you that?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2021)

Jim said:


> Who told you that?



It is only common sense; for what other reason would a plot of be for sale if not to construct a house on it?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I take comfort in the fact that I am more intelligent than he is, I almost never gain any weight, whereas he needs to be very careful about what he eats, he has a higher risk of going bald than do I, and I could most likely defeat him in a fight (not that he and I would ever fight, of course).


Yeah but he has a family so he wins.


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It is only common sense; for what other reason would a plot of be for sale if not to construct a house on it?


Because they own it and want to get rid of it?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Yeah but he has a family so he wins.



I have no desire to have children, so that is not a loss, for me.



Jim said:


> Because they own it and want to get rid of it?



That is not the reason, in this case, because I contacted the realtor who was selling the lot and expressed my interested in having a house constructed, on it, and they confirmed that that can be done.


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2021)

Island said:


> You denied wanting two bathrooms because of your brother and then like three posts later said that you couldn't possibly settle for a house with less than three bathrooms because of your brother.


DDJ needs four bathrooms to be honest.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have no desire to have children, so that is not a loss, for me.


Family doesn't always mean children.


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is not the reason, in this case, because I contacted the realtor who was selling the lot and expressed my interested in having a house constructed, on it, and they confirmed that that can be done.


That's quite a bit different than what you said earlier which was


DemonDragonJ said:


> the realtor would not be selling the lot if no one was allowed to build on it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2021)

RemChu said:


> DDJ needs four bathrooms to be honest.



If three bathrooms are excessive, then four would be overkill, as I cannot imagine that I will ever have such a large number of people in my house as to need four bathrooms.


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If three bathrooms are excessive, then four would be overkill, as I cannot imagine that I will ever have such a large number of people in my house as to need four bathrooms.


No parties or guest over? Wow that's poor.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2021)

RemChu said:


> No parties or guest over? Wow that's poor.



Have you actually read any of my posts? My parents are ridiculously strict about allowing me to invite guests over our house, so, when I do, eventually, have my own house, I plan to invite my friends over on occasion; not every weekend, of course, but certainly far more often than what my parents are currently allowing.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2021)

I remember a story of someone who tried to build something (not a house) on an empty lot. It was previously a gas station but had to shut down due to a big chemical contamination (i don't know what kind that is, it could have been gas, or it could have been a big accident with a truck containing hazardous chemicals). Unfortunately, the township disagreed with the idea that the chemical contamination was cleared up.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2021)

Jim said:


> I remember a story of someone who tried to build something (not a house) on an empty lot. It was previously a gas station but had to shut down due to a big chemical contamination (i don't know what kind that is, it could have been gas, or it could have been a big accident with a truck containing hazardous chemicals). Unfortunately, the township disagreed with the idea that the chemical contamination was cleared up.



Why are you mentioning that, here?


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you mentioning that, here?


You said you didn't care about why the lot still hasn't had anything built on it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 28, 2021)

@Mider T, why did you dislike my previous post? It is not my fault that my parents are as strict as they are, on that subject.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Mider T, why did you dislike my previous post? It is not my fault that my parents are as strict as they are, on that subject.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 28, 2021)

Mider T said:


>



I do not understand; what does that mean?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Feb 28, 2021)

Jim said:


> Take it!


So i just hooked up a friend of mine working in real estate, turns out that property in reality is in a years long on going massive dispute. And as the wise old saying of "don't stick your dick in crazy", best to leave it alone.

Most of the time if its too good to be true, it probably is. But there's another way to snatch a cheaper lot/house here, which is buying s because fengshui is a big thing here.


DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not concerned about that, because the realtor would not be selling the lot if no one was allowed to build on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely would not do that, because I have seen too many horror movies, and, even if I had not, I believe that the dead should be respected, and not disturbed in their rest. Why are you asking that question?


Just a thought exprriment, because a defaulted mortgage, and ultimately eviction, in my opinion, holds more terror than ghosts will ever be.


----------



## Island (Feb 28, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I definitely would not do that, because I have seen too many horror movies, and, even if I had not, I believe that the dead should be respected, and not disturbed in their rest. Why are you asking that question?


ftw ddj has more respect for imaginary ghosts than animals and people

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 1, 2021)

Island said:


> ftw ddj has more respect for imaginary ghosts than animals and people



Everyone dies, eventually, so it is very unwise to insult the dead.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gin (Mar 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Everyone dies, eventually, so it is very unwise to insult the dead.


because their ghost will insult you back when you're dead?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 1, 2021)

Gin said:


> because their ghost will insult you back when you're dead?



Perhaps, but the reason that I would use is that everyone shall join the dead, eventually.


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Perhaps, but the reason that I would use is because everyone shall join the dead, eventually.


if i was dead, what difference does it make to me if someone insults me?
Will it hurt my job opportunities? my relationships?


----------

